# Favorite boys' choir groups



## marie

I have always loved a boys' choir group called Boys Air Choir. I have had many of their CDs and have never felt bored of them. Their performances are so transparent, airy, and delicate. 

But I have an impression that they might have stopped producing CDs. So I would like to explore other groups that I could listen to. If you have any suggestions, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## Krummhorn

Tucson Arizona Boys Chorus, under the direction of Dr. Julian Ackerley, is well known in my region and has performed on many occasions in Europe and other foreign countries.

They currently have 6 CD recordings available. Dr. Ackerley demands excellence from every member, and he gets it, consistently.


----------



## marval

I think most people know of the Vienna boys choir, there are also The Choirboys, who come from England.

There is also a very good boys choir called Libera. They have their own website, and are on youtube, check them out.

Hope this helps.


Margaret


----------



## marie

Krummhorn and Margaret, I listened to them online. Each has great uniqueness. Thank you SO MUCH for your suggestions! I really appreciate it.


----------



## marval

You are welcome marie, that is just a small selection. You tube is a good place to find and listen to boy choirs, so you can decide which ones you like.

Happy listening


Margaret


----------



## Luckintheshadows

The only 2 that I know of, and have heard are the Drakensburg Boys Choir and Kearsney College Boys Choir...both, in my opinion, are very good...of course, being South African, and of marginal knowledge, I could just be biased


----------



## marie

Luckintheshadows said:


> The only 2 that I know of, and have heard are the Drakensburg Boys Choir and Kearsney College Boys Choir...both, in my opinion, are very good...of course, being South African, and of marginal knowledge, I could just be biased


Thank you for your information. I could watch a performance of Drakensburg Boys Choir on Youtube. I thought it very lively and nice.


----------



## Matthew

Perhaps you might want to listen to the Amabile Boys Choir, here is one of their newest Cd's which contains all the boys and men on one CD. It is a personal favourite of mine. http://www.amabile.com/cd19.php


----------

